# The Cutest NYC princess has arrived



## cuteNYCPrincess86 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey guys For my first post I just wanted to say hello to every one. every body in this Community seems to be great, im glad to be a member here ;-)


----------



## pirasha (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi

....is it okay if I be noisy?....I'm going to anyway :-D what fish do you have and what are their names if they have any?


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

welcome to TFK! hope to see your tank soon!


----------

